# Esp Ltd M-53 Maple neck super strat



## romper_stomper (Apr 6, 2008)

This a small review on a guitar that surprised the hell out of me for the price paid. It's the new Ltd M-53 maple neck super strat guitar. I have played for 18 years and have owned and played gazillions of nasty shredders. 

Features:

Basswood body, maple neck and fretboard, blk nickel hardwear with lower grade esp tuners and an entry level, strat style bridge w/ whammy bar.
Esp LH100 humbucker in the bridge and two single coils in middle and neck.
One volume and tone and yada yada yada.

Sound:

This may get your attention as it did mine. Its fairly diecent. The bridge has a pretty good crunch and has great output. Not a whole lot of low-end but enough to get the job done. The clearity is very nice as well. Chords are well heard and felt through the super strat. Makes more of a great lead shread passive pickup than a standard rythym. The singles are nice as well. If you have ever owned or wanted a strat, or tele but didn't want to sacrafice a good neck or action, this is a cheap way to go. Other than that, Pretty good.

For the price payed= Awsome tone. For what it's worth= Still pretty good to me.

Action fit and finish:
 
This is where the neck comes into play. It makes the guitar. It's straight and smooth like butter. Very nice feel, I had a KH202 and it feels slightly narrower that the kh, But still very nice feeling. The volume, tone, switch, and tuners feel like pretty good quality. No complaints there. The bridge is pretty smooth and solid. I don't use the whammy because It will go out of tune but it seems to be solid. The guitar is an overall easy guitar to play and jam around with.

Overall:

I play mostly mathcore (dep, Ion dess, etc), so I need guitars that are very fast and easy to play. Like I said before, you can look at this both ways, is it worth the money, Yeah of course. They are probably going to sell the hell out of these. And if there was no price tag, would it still be a great guitar? If you have high standards in a guitar, you may be satisfied with this. This is a guitar I wouldn't take to the studio but would have no problem taking it live.


----------



## blister7321 (Nov 28, 2009)

i ve played the m50 and i have the m103 fm and i dont think id like myne with 22frets & a stratotrem


----------



## tbeiber09 (Nov 25, 2011)

i'm thinkin about gettin this one for a cheap good backup guitar. i have a schecter loomis 7fr but want a decent 6 string fdor giving lessons and goofing off. i'm sure i'd swap pickups eventually. i just have to decide on the 2 hum or the hss setup.


----------

